

Ask HN: Where do I learn about the working of Web applications on the cloud? - ARR

When I starting using Heroku, I was desperately trying to understand what the dyno(s) are and how the processes work. While I can write web applications in python .etc., I only understand the obvious from the functioning of these "cloud application platforms" and I feel it is not enough at all. Similarly for Node.js.<p>Could you direct me towards some good books and/or resources which talks about these things?
======
mryan
If I understand correctly, you want to learn more about the processes Heroku
handles on your behalf? There are a few things you could do to get more
familiar with the underlying tech:

) Deploy your application to AWS instead of Heroku. This will give you more
understanding of what "magic" Heroku does on your behalf. Start with EC2, then
build up to Elastic Beanstalk, which is rather similar to Heroku's offering.
Also learn about Elastic Load Balancers and Auto Scaling.

) Learn the Xen hypervisor if you want to know what AWS is doing under the
hood.

) Cloud Application Architectures is an interesting read -
[http://www.amazon.com/Cloud-Application-Architectures-
Applic...](http://www.amazon.com/Cloud-Application-Architectures-Applications-
Infrastructure/dp/0596156367)

) AWS System Administration will also (hopefully) be an interesting read, but
I need to finish writing it first :P

~~~
ARR
Thanks for the heading! I will try out AWS (after I can find a working payment
method) and read up on the topics you mentioned. I think my thought process
falls broadly under: "Where/what do I start learning for making such a system
myself?"

